# farmall super c



## plumberjoejoe (Feb 5, 2013)

the c was runing great then parked for 5 years. what's the best thing to put in the cylinders to be sure not to damage the cylinder walls when turning the fan to be sure the engine is not froze up.


----------



## plumberjoejoe (Feb 5, 2013)

I was also wounding what kind of horse power I can expect I out of a super c.


----------



## plumberjoejoe (Feb 5, 2013)

Would I be able to lift a 1500 lb round bale with it from the back if i put a three point on the back?


----------

